# Coordinating fertilizing with weed spraying.



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So I have all my first cutting done and either sold, in barns or stored outside for the low quality stuff.
Fields are 12-18" already as we've had more rain than one could imagine. 
Weeds are coming up, too. 
I'm thinking 2nd cutting will be early this year, maybe mid August. I have a buyer who will buy any decent or better hay I have. They need so much that I can't make enough. I thought if I fertilize again (done in April already) I could supplement my tonnage.

Should I spray now (planning on 24D and Cimmaron) to kill weeds at younger stage, then fertilize in about mid July? Or would that be a bad plan? Would think it'd be stupid to fertilize everything (weeds and grasses) then try to spray the weeds later, they'd just be stronger from fertilizing. Of course, spraying reduces tonnage, too 
Would like the option to be able to spray twice if necessary as weeds arrive at all different times. Seeing horse nettle, dogbane, bedstraw, etc. 
What do you do that has worked for you in the past?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I would fertilize now. We have the moisture and everything is active. I would give it a shot ASAP. This weather could turn dry any day and the grass could go dormant. If you want tonnage get it now.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Gonna be hard to get a good kill on weeds with the grass that tall already.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

In some areas the policy may be to let things grow several weeks kill the weeds and then apply fertilizer where we are at that is not good policy. We apply a blend of urea and ammonium sulfate at the rate of 50 nitrogen units immediately upon cutting and after the bales are removed from the the grass field. Fertilize grass thickens up much quicker shades out the weeds eliminating the need to spray not many people spray second cutting in my area. You must know what stage the grass is in as far as growth if it's joint ed. pretty strongly pretty far along it's too late to put fertilizer on and spray you must know what stage the grass is in as far is growth .I would have to see the fields but maybe you should plan on something like half that was made later you could spray and put fertilizer on now the half of your crop that was made early you could cut on July 10th spread fertilizer and then plan for 3 cuttings


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm no expert, but with our recent rains and cool nights, I would fertilize and spray. IMHO - the fertilizer ought help with the uptake of the spray.

Take my advice with a grain of salt though.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm really tempted to apply a shot of N. Can stand getting another bill, but I think I can see a good customer relationship happening with 2 customers.


----------

